# help



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

so i have been looking for remington .30 and i actually found some online and buddy it isnt cheap. so i ordered a couple of boxes. the question i have is who around here reloads that you guys would trust? i would reload but buying the equipment isnt worth it since i really havent ever hunted


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I thinki youre going to have a hard time finding some one to reload for you. Well, for much cheaper then factory loaded stuff anyhow. 

Besides, for liability reasons, many reloaders dont just reload for others all willly nilly like.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

bdyboarder86 said:


> so i have been looking for remington .30 and i actually found some online and buddy it isnt cheap. so i ordered a couple of boxes. the question i have is who around here reloads that you guys would trust? i would reload but buying the equipment isnt worth it since i really havent ever hunted


I used my Henry 30-30 as trade to get my kayak last week. I have three boxes of Remington Core-Lokt 170gr. (Win)
I also have two boxes of Georgia Arms 30-30 Winchester 150gr jacketed soft point. These are not reloads.
I live in Pace. I will let you have all 5 boxes for 75.00.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Just found another partial box.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

30-30 is NOT the same as .30 Remington.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> 30-30 is NOT the same as .30 Remington.


Sorry, I read it wrong.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i would definitely buy your ammo if it worked. the reason i was trying to find someone to reload is bc im pretty sure they can be reloaded for less than $2.00 a round which is what i paid for them minus shipping


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

bdyboarder86 said:


> i would definitely buy your ammo if it worked. the reason i was trying to find someone to reload is bc im pretty sure they can be reloaded for less than $2.00 a round which is what i paid for them minus shipping


I have two friends that do reloads. I will check with them to see if either is set up for that caliber.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Katartizo I would appreciate it. Everything that I have read says it reloads exactly like a 30-30


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Lee-Reloading-Press-Md-90045/dp/B002SF4X5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386906442&sr=8-1&keywords=lee+reloader
For about $75 you could be set up to reload yourself. I press 7mm mag with this press....it's slow but plenty good for one at a time reloading.
The powder, primers, and bullets will cost you the same if you load or someone else loads.
If you are going to keep and use the rifle....you might want to secure the ability to produce ammo for it.


----------

